# Topwaters for Smallies



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Made a batch of topwaters, mainly for Canadian smallies, but I'll give them a try locally in the spring.
These are 3.5" long and have a very nice action, they spit out water and walk-the-dog very well (at least in the neighbor's hottub).

pictures didn't work, I'll try again


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think this is going to work.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

good lookin baits, u wasn't tryin to snag the neighbors bikini top was u. lol


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice job Brian!! Try those at the Branch and you may also get a TOOTHY Surprise!! Really nice work.
John


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Nice job on those baits!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are going to get smashed by the smallmouths!

Good stuff, Brian!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice work! That green and yellow would get hammered around here.

jeremy


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those look great!!! Nice job!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice! They will get bit.....

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. No great artwork here, but I think they'll catch fish.
I'll be painting some musky topwaters today, hope they work out OK.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those look nice Brian. Post pics of the musky ones too please.


----------

